
Ask HN: Could a solo founder prove us wrong? - nosinglefounder
When was last time YC signed a solo founder? 2011? 2012? Does it exist anymore? Just curious. I think they should be more transparent and clearly say &quot;we don&#x27;t accept solo founders&quot;. This might also bring their number of applications down a little. Less applications = more quality time with &quot;real&quot; startups.
======
mtmail
If I read this right [http://www.huffingtonpost.com/harry-red/how-this-solo-
founde...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/harry-red/how-this-solo-founder-
got_b_10577370.html) as recent Winter 2015/16 at least.

> I think they should be more transparent and clearly say "we don't accept
> solo founders".

Are you a solo founder and got rejected?

~~~
nosinglefounder
It's a nonprofit startup. It doesn't really count.

And yes.

